
A new, non-Apache open-source revenue model - wisnesky
https://www.slideshare.net/slidarko/mmadt-a-virtual-machinean-economic-machine?qid=0867e394-3c0c-4e40-9b58-e166e5c4aa57
======
gardenfelder
Slide presentation references [http://www.mm-adt.org/](http://www.mm-adt.org/)

